# custom gigs



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

where can i get a custom lightweight gig made to attach to my kayak paddle/ push pole.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would check with Chris over on the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. Choppedliver is his forum name here and there I believe. He makes custom gigs.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Chris shut down Rugged Metal but he still might have one to sell.


----------

